# What is the worst pizza you have had?



## Elf (Jan 11, 2008)

I came across the Thread from 04 while looking for something else. I thought it would be interesting to see how tings have or have not changed.  Mine are Papa Johns, Pizza Hut, Domino's and Pizza Boli


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 11, 2008)

There's no such thing as a bad pizza


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 11, 2008)

George's, somewhere  near Surbridge Mass.
There was another place near Point Sebago Maine that was a close second.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 11, 2008)

Pizzerias by me are excellent.  The cookie cutter's like Pizza Hut/Dominos are just disgusting.  I have a very keen palate when it come to my circular friend.  I can only eat pizza from Jersey.

Oh....and sausage should actually look like sausage and not little brown pellets.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 11, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> There's no such thing as a bad pizza



You obviously have not had pizza in England!!!!!!  Most pizza here is awful except for one place that is a bit far from our house and does not deliver!


----------



## itzalgud (Jan 11, 2008)

This may anger a few, but the worse I ever had was in New York City. And, yes, I tried them all over N.Y. I lived there a year.
I couldn't believe they called that cardboard, with no toppings... pizza. In their defense, I'll note that I was raised on California pizza which is very different. And perhaps, my expectations were too high since I had heard how great N.Y. pizza was. But, on reflection...it was really bad.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 11, 2008)

What's wrong with pizza in england.  I was in London last summer and went to some pizza restaurant close to Westminister and it was a small restaurant which was packed with people. I am assuming redkitty is referring to chain pizza places which I did not see many while I was there. 

The pizza were brick oven and delish.  They were small not like the huge ones in the states and the ingredients were fresh and the flavor was amazing. 

I don't like Little Ceasers.  It's a joke and not a pizza.  I like Pizza Hut but only their thin crust pizza and especially their Buffalo chicken pizza when they offer it.  I am not a huge fan of pan or pie pizzas.  I can never even finish even one slice. 

The pizza's I do like (These are in Chicago) are:

Rosatis 
California Pizza Kitchen - Chain all accross America and I enjoy their thai chicken pizza and some others like carne asada and shrimp pizza
Lou Malinattis - Their crust is made out of butter and is really good
Edwardos - This is the only pan I like especially the one made out of spinach
Jersey's Pizza (A new restaurant that opened near my place)
Gioridanos, Ginos East and Unos are alright more hyped but I like Edwardos better


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 11, 2008)

Come to Kazakhstan--then you'll have an inkling.......their idea of a good pizza is a mamby pamby crust with half-hearted toppings and the cheese is so greasy,,,,,,,it hurts........but it's the best that they have to offer.....so far no foreign pizza places or MacDonalds or american fast food places have had the nerve or tenge (local currency) to enter.......maybe a good idea or not who knows..........  but I've learned to make a good pizza via the kitchen oven......and friends like them......the best pizza that we ever had was in Rome, Italy, at a little hole in the wall place.....Da Baffetto's, and at 6:30pm there was a long line and they opened at 7pm......the chef would NOT let me take his photo but I did get a shot of all the wood piled under the brick oven


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 11, 2008)

Worst pizza crust is that thin stuff that taste like triscuit crackers.  I hate those cheap frozen pizzas with the artificial meat/soy or flour or something???  Stale moz cheese that really doesn't melt.  Finding soggy pepperoni under the sauce and cheese...Yuk!  Pizza cut into little squares.  Personal Pan Pizza that is served in the little black greasy skillet.  

Pizza coupons 2 for 1 and only one topping.  Ordering two med pizza for $20 and adding a $1.98 order of breadsticks and getting charged $32.  

Finding hog roasted meat on the pizza instead of ham.  Canadian Bacon is not the same as bologna.  Summer sausage is not pepperoni.  Bread crumbs is not the same as extra cheese topping.  Manwich is not pizza sauce.  Pizza dough is not made from biscuit mix.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 11, 2008)

Hampton Roads: Chanellos

Honestly, I think that is the only bad pie I have ever had.


----------



## Flourgirl (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't like any of the chain pizza places or any frozen store-bought pizza so far. So we stick to the mom & pop type joints. However the worst we ever had was at a small, family-owned Italian restaurant where we ordered a bacon topped pizza which we normally love (as long as the bacon is crispy). This particular one had half-cooked bacon, really rubbery and the grease from the bacon was swimming around with the grease from the cheese, the crust was soggy and dripping. We didn't eat it and never went there again!


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 11, 2008)

you nailed it on the head Tat .. its like eating cardboard ...
horrid stuff .. 
also the barbecue chix one at chuck e cheese .. inedible ..


----------



## auntdot (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorta agree with jeninga - most pizza has something to recommend it.

Grew up, OK was weaned, on NYC pizza and it is one of my few excuses for going back to the place. Ambrosia. Boston piizza, South end, is second.

But as far as bad goes, frozen pizza. Used to keep one around for desperate times but no more.  If there is a good one would be willing to give it a try.

And refuse to go to Pizza Hut - maybe they have improved their product in 25 years.  That was the last time I was there.  Had a recent report from someone whose opinion on pizza I trust greatly and it was apparently a dismal pie.

Domino's is the only place that delivers out where we are so when we get home from a long trip and just crave some pizza will sometimes call.  But when not sleepy and under the influence would not consider the stuff.

Where we live will usually only get pizza at local places.  Some make a very decent pie - not inspired - but darned good. A heck of a lot better than the chains.


----------



## itzalgud (Jan 11, 2008)

StirBlue said:


> Worst pizza crust is that thin stuff that taste like triscuit crackers.  I hate those cheap frozen pizzas with the artificial meat/soy or flour or something???  Stale moz cheese that really doesn't melt.  Finding soggy pepperoni under the sauce and cheese...Yuk!  Pizza cut into little squares.  Personal Pan Pizza that is served in the little black greasy skillet.
> 
> Pizza coupons 2 for 1 and only one topping.  Ordering two med pizza for $20 and adding a $1.98 order of breadsticks and getting charged $32.
> 
> Finding hog roasted meat on the pizza instead of ham.  Canadian Bacon is not the same as bologna.  Summer sausage is not pepperoni.  Bread crumbs is not the same as extra cheese topping.  Manwich is not pizza sauce.  Pizza dough is not made from biscuit mix.


************************************************
You said it all StirBlue
Couldn't agree more!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2008)

Mine is any of the four pizza shops in my dinky town  I don't know how people can say they are good.  And three of them cost a fortune!  The fourth is Little Sneezers and if I want a pizza, that's where I go 

I drive 25 minutes both ways when I want a _real_ pizza.


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2008)

6th grade cafeteria.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 11, 2008)

I remember that stuff.  It came with a fruit cup and lime jello.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2008)

GB said:


> 6th grade cafeteria.


 

We have a winner!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 11, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> There's no such thing as a bad pizza


 
Oh, yeah there is! I'm not sure what city it was in but it was within about a 30-minute drive from U. Mass at Lowell. I don't remember the name of the place but it should have been called "Montezuma's Revenge Pizza" and the box should have included both the skull-n-crossbones poison logo, and the one for biohazard! And, a coupon for a large bottle of Kaopectate 

As I remember it ... it was a large (16-18 inch) crust with about 3-4 tablespoons sauce - topped with about a pound of slivered white onions and slightly less sliced green bell peppers - topped with about 1/4 cup mozzarella. The crust was barely done, the cheese was just melted, the onions and peppers were slightly warm but totally raw.

But, then to salvage the reputation of MA - two of the best pizzas I ever had were in MA ... one in Boston in the little Italy area, and a seafood pizza in another unknown town somewhere near Lowell.

These days I'm lucky - I've got a place just down the street run by two Italian brothers from Brooklyn - and they deliver!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 12, 2008)

Hands down worst ever was Papa Johns and they don't even attempt to correct it.  I mean, most places at least try and fix mistakes.  Not Papa Johns.  I guess they figure there are enough people in our town they don't need repeat business.  What seriously peeved me off was that I live less than 10 minutes away but the driver had orders for "The Pointe" (aka the rich section of town) 30 minutes away.  Rather than delivering mine on the way to The Pointe, he waited and delivered mine last.  Totally jacked up.  Three years and I still haven't ordered from them again.


----------



## Claire (Jan 12, 2008)

As a general rule, I find even a poor pizza still OK.  But here's a story.

My husband's birthday and mine are a day apart.  I'd planned a great weekend for us.  We got to the condo I'd reserved to find it filthy from the last tennants, so opted out of that.  Then we went to a beach-side location for a picnic with all of the food I'd packed for the condo weekend, only to find the location taped off with crime scene tape and cops all over the place.  Finally we decided to go to our neighborhood sushi bar for a little saki and sushi, only to find that it was out of business.  Home again, we decided on a delivered pizza only to find it totally inedible.  We just gave up and went to bed, having pretty much exhausted our options.  The "coffee table" I had (still do) is really a Japanese table meant for dining, very wide.  We left the pizza on the table as we stumbled up to bed.  In the morning we got up to find that our very small puppy (no way could she even see the top of the table) and savvy cat, sitting there, bellies full, burping.  Pizza on the floor.  The cat had literally pulled the pizza on the floor to share it with the puppy (she cold have easily climbed up and kept the pizza to herself).  

Oh, well; one's trash is another's treasure.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2008)

Claire said:


> Oh, well; one's trash is another's treasure.


 
They probably would have found the condo acceptable, too 

I've taken to frozen pizza because of my situation. You can't beat those California Sicilian thin crust pizzas when they're on sale for 5 bucks   Beats the local pizzas anyway. I should really start making my own again, but that takes away from part of the convenience of eating pizza.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 12, 2008)

well I have to be entirely honest and say the Worst ever was one that I made myself many years ago whilst I was still trying to master the art, I had quite a few barely edible disasters.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2008)

Are we including the english muffin and tomato paste pizzas my Ex used to make?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2008)

the pizza at 6 flags-great adventure was about the worst i've ever had.

i was unable to distunguish between the box and the crust, and the cheese was really just a layer of something gooey under yellowish oil.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 12, 2008)

Domino's ...by far the worst around here.


----------



## nutfry (Jan 12, 2008)

Before this thread, I thought there wasn't such a thing as bad pizza! 

The worst pizzas I've had were still semi-edible, but I can't decide whether the worst was a particular brand of the frozen stuff or the pizza they served in the dining halls at my university.  I think I've just gotten lucky since I know the good places in my hometown and my boyfriend knows the good places in his (and those are basically the only places I've lived in).


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 12, 2008)

buckytom said:


> and the cheese was really just a layer of something gooey under yellowish oil.



well Imagine that with a soggyish base and loads too much topping, that was like my worst!
you needed a knife and fork to eat it and a ladle to put the topping back on coz` it all slid off, and you DON`T use Cheddar cheese else you get the yellow oil effect.

realistically I should have folded it in half a few times, shoved it in a bread tin and called it lasagna


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2008)

Worst pizza I had was in my own home.  I put too many toppings on it and the crust was basically raw.  It was bad.  Second worst was in Olongapo, Phillipines.  It consisted of a thin, cracker type crust that was very tough, and a topping of tomato soup covered with creasy cheese.

My first foray into something other than the ver good thin-crust pizzas available at local piazarias in my home town was Square-Pan Pizza in San Diego.  It was my first thick crust pizza experience and I was blown away.  As for pizza chains, we liked Chicago Brothers Pizza in Spokane Washington.

My tastes aren't so ecclectic that I shy away from Dominoes, or Pizza Hut.  I also eat Little Ceasar's pizza.  But I order the toppings I like and ask that they be put under the cheese so that the pepperoni doesn't dry out and get all salty on me.  I also ask for extra sauce on all my pizzas, and make sure they have mushrooms, black olives, pepperoni, onion, and green peppers.  

Actually, the Little Ceasar's in my town does a good job at cooking their pizza.  I don't like the crazy bread though.

We have a little hole-in-the-wall place called Upper Crust Pizza.  It changed names after being purchased from teh original owner who called it King's Pizza.  They serve this thing that is like a calzone, but is shaped like a pastie and filled with whatever you like.  It's called a pizza pastie and is unique to Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan.  And it's a wonderful thing.  Upper Crust also serves a host of gourmet pizzas that are heavenly.  But they can get pricey.  For the best pizza ever, I'll weigh in with the pizza pastie.  It can be had with traditional pizza ingredients, or be made with taco fillings, or whatever.  Yum!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Jan 12, 2008)

GB said:


> 6th grade cafeteria.


 
Oh man we had that crap all through middle and high school too !


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 12, 2008)

Worst pizza Experience I had ((and this will take some topping!) pun intended), was in 2000.
We flew all the way to Calgary in Canada from the UK, and tried to go to Venus Pizza, they are simply THE BEST pizzas on the planet! and I`d not had one in over 20 years!!!!!

turns out they had closed down several years prior


----------



## Elf (Jan 12, 2008)

GB I had managed to forget, over these many years, that abomination that kept from trying me from eating real pizza.  The 1960's elementary school pizza! The smell, look and taste, if we knew then what we know now, it would probably been classified as a boi-hazard.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> you needed a knife and fork to eat it .......


 
You wouldn't have needed a knife AND a fork if you had one of these bad boys


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 12, 2008)

I once spent almost two weeks just outside of Chicago I tried many places and none impressed me.I hate deep dish pizza. The one place that was pretty good was a chain there called Home Run Pizza. At home I live so far from town so delivery isn't going to happen.The grocery store in town has started carrying a frozen brand called Palermos they only carry the thin crust which is what I like anyway but that pizza is by far the best frozen pizza Ive had so far. When I travel I usually get pizza delivered to my room at least I know what to expect from Dominos. Little Ceasar and Papa Johns are terrible and I'm afraid to try the local places as I haven't had much luck with them.
I think Pizza Hut could be good if they just didn't screw around with the meat lovers,cheese stuffed crusts,double crusts etc. I also have not mastered pizza at home they are all right but again I'm tired of my own cooking.I have made with success parbaked crusts and added sauce,cheese etc and frozen them for later.Works good.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 12, 2008)

middie said:


> Oh man we had that crap all through middle and high school too !




I always brought my lunch to school, that way I knew what I was eating


If you really want a ULTRA thin crust frozen pizza:
Palermos Is Pizza

The pepperoni is nice.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 12, 2008)

kleenex said:


> I always brought my lunch to school, that way I knew what I was eating
> 
> 
> If you really want a ULTRA thin crust frozen pizza:
> ...


                                                                                                         Their Supreme is good also real strips of bellpepper,onions thick slices of Pepperoni,real sausage etc and the sauce is good.No little cut up squares of cheap stuff.And the vegetables look and taste really fresh.By far better quality ingredients the most of the other brands.You would be pleasantly surprised how generous they are with the toppings.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 12, 2008)

What opinions do you have on Tombstone and other brands of frozen pies.


----------



## sattie (Jan 12, 2008)

It's really hard to mess pizza up... but it can be done.  While vacationing in Mexico, we found a Pizza Inn down there.  We were dying for the taste of American food so we went in and ordered a pizza.  Not that the pizza was bad, but what I found odd was the slices of carrot on the pizza.  Actually it was more part of the pizza sauce... big slices of carrot... that was kind of a turn-off for me.  What was the deal with the carrot?


----------



## sattie (Jan 12, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> What opinions do you have on Tombstone and other brands of frozen pies.


 
LOVE the California Pizza Kitchen frozen pizzas!!!!  Oh yea!  And Stouffer's French Bread pizza's.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> You wouldn't have needed a knife AND a fork if you had one of these bad boys



LOL I gotta ask, What is it, where is it and how much!?

I just Gotta have me one of those Those puppies!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a site, YT.
Clever Gear : Pizza Fork Set Of 2 (#51544)
I just Googled it up. pizza fork knife

When I was looking for one of those photos I came across one of these on a kitchen gadget site.  And strangely enough.... _not_ the site I posted the link to..... I guess they are in demand enough to have several sources


----------



## Baketech (Jan 12, 2008)

> _What is the worst pizza you have had?_


 
I never cared for the "Hawaiian" thing with pineapple and all that... 

Like my pizza savory, not sweet...


----------



## GB (Jan 12, 2008)

I am with ya on that Baketech. The thought of pineapple on my pizza makes me want to give up eating for a while.


----------



## Baketech (Jan 12, 2008)

The odd thing is that it is vey popular around here...best seller at a lot of joints...puzzling!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 12, 2008)

MY friend from brazil has ketchup and mayonnaise on her pizza, along with a few other local ingredients.


----------



## Nova5 (Jan 12, 2008)

Elf said:


> I came across the Thread from 04 while looking for something else. I thought it would be interesting to see how tings have or have not changed.  Mine are Papa Johns, Pizza Hut, Domino's and Pizza Boli



Papa Johns is a love it / hate it pizza. they have a different sauce flavor that either you like or don't.

I do find Pizza Hut overly greasy.

Worse ever.. a self blackend pizza. Forgot it was in the over and it turned into a crispy black board.


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2008)

My personal preference is that the pizza must have very good sauce, and a thin crust, which is rarely found here in Maine. So in reference to your question, pretty much all pizza in Maine is bad


----------



## sage™ (Jan 13, 2008)

They are all bad to me..just don't like pizza much any more. Especially the popular kinds at pizza chains. I do like a greek pizza every once in awhile or a margherita (sp?). It seems like everytime I do find a pizza place I like it closes down


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2008)

All, or almost all the pizza joins around here (except for the national chains) are Greek so all we get is Greek pizza. I prefer the thin crust NY style Italian pizza, but a good Greek pizza is excellent as well.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2008)

Worst that I've had, {IMO} Papa Johns. The best one I have had is a place here that is all Italian restaurant called Luigis. They have the best pizza.


----------



## Baketech (Jan 13, 2008)

sage™ said:


> They are all bad to me..just don't like pizza much any more. Especially the popular kinds at pizza chains.


 
Agreed, unless you live in a major metro with an old mom & pop, the only way to get a good pie is to make your own....


----------



## kleenex (Jan 13, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> What opinions do you have on Tombstone and other brands of frozen pies.



I say stay away from the cheaper brands of frozen pizzas like Tombstone and go with the more expensive brands like Palermo's, Freschetta, and DiGiorno.


----------



## Constance (Jan 13, 2008)

The worst one I've seen is one I made, actually. My yeast was past the use-by date, so I doubled the amount. 
I can't get bread to rise, but that pizza crust sure did. I kid you not...it got six inches high. I poked holes in it, and even tried slapping it with a spatula, but it kept puffing back up. 
We had company that night, and ended up getting a lot of entertainment out of the pizza that ate West City. Actually, it didn't taste bad...we just munched on the toppings and pinched off pieces of the "crust" to go with.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 13, 2008)

I have to say that I don't consider Domino's Pizza.  It is SO bad. Disgusting 

however, when I was living in San Diego, I discovered that San Diegans like a topping of ham and pineapple on their pizza.  Now I love ham and pineapple, and I love pizza, but to me, together, that's awful... 

I also find pepperoni distasteful, but I am okay with pulling it off if whomever I'm sharing it with insists on getting that gunk.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 13, 2008)

Constance said:


> The worst one I've seen is one I made, actually. My yeast was past the use-by date, so I doubled the amount.
> I can't get bread to rise, but that pizza crust sure did. I kid you not...it got six inches high. I poked holes in it, and even tried slapping it with a spatula, but it kept puffing back up.
> We had company that night, and ended up getting a lot of entertainment out of the pizza that ate West City. Actually, it didn't taste bad...we just munched on the toppings and pinched off pieces of the "crust" to go with.




I had to give you karma for the long belly laugh-- and you're honest enough to admit that you put  too much pizzazz into your pizza--why does a Lucy Ricardo episode come to mind?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> ...Now I love ham and pineapple, and I love pizza, but to me, together, that's awful...
> 
> I also find pepperoni distasteful, but I am okay with pulling it off if whomever I'm sharing it with insists on getting that gunk.


 

So, what do you like on a pizza?


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 13, 2008)

probably Dominos...spongy crust and insufficient sauce and cheese.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 13, 2008)

Years ago someone made me a Chefboyardee pizza.  What an unfortunate product!!!


----------



## college_cook (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd have to say that Papa John's is among the worst I've ever had.  Domino's is up there as well.  However, I come from the Chicago area, and Chicago is a good pizza kind of town.  There's few things I love to eat more than a good old Chicago style deep dish.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 13, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Are we including the english muffin and tomato paste pizzas my Ex used to make?


OMG I love those for convenience and inexpensive after work meals.  Of course, I've never heard of anyone that made them out of tomato paste, we use Ragu or whatever spaghetti sauce I have around and Thomas' English Muffins instead of cheap store brands.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 13, 2008)

kleenex said:


> I always brought my lunch to school, that way I knew what I was eating
> 
> 
> If you really want a ULTRA thin crust frozen pizza:
> ...


Careful, you are swaying me from my sworn promise that until their commercials change I will never try their pizza.  Seriously I hear good old Jockamo and I just want to hurl.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 13, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> So, what do you like on a pizza?


tomatoes (more than most tomato sauces) most vegetables, sausage. anchovies, good cheese... (not so much plastic mozzarella).

One of my favorites (I call it "Summer Pizza" because you need really ripe tomatoes) is  just tomatoes, garlic, fresh chopped herbs (basil, thyme, whatever's  handy), salt and pepper, and then drizzle some very good evoo over it when it comes from the oven.

I love grilled eggplant on pizza, or sautéed spinach or broccoli rabe, and mozzarella, 

My favorite "chain" pizza is Bertucci's Sporky.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Having lived in Rome for almost 5 years, I don't think I can stomach majority of pizzas produced elsewhere.

Before my Italy days, I never cared for either Dominos (and their cardboardy crust), Little Caesars or CPK.
I also noticed in many takeaway type pizza places in the UK used strange types of cheese not very suitable for pizza, which rather bugged me.
And in case they are considered as pizzas in fact, those horrid objects found in frozen food section (which are also commonly found in Italian supermarkets! ) could well be the worst pizzas.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 14, 2008)

urmaniac13 said:


> And in case they are considered as pizzas in fact, those horrid objects found in frozen food section (which are also commonly found in Italian supermarkets! ) could well be the worst pizzas.


   Possibly!  It has been so many years since I have been saddled with one of those, that I probably don't really remember just HOW bad they are!  I learned how to make pizza when I was 10 (from my Sicilian Girl Scout leader) and have rarely resorted to a frozen pie. It's so easy to make it from scratch!


----------



## kleenex (Jan 14, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Careful, you are swaying me from my sworn promise that until their commercials change I will never try their pizza.  Seriously I hear good old Jockamo and I just want to hurl.



They have TV comercials????  Never seen them in the area I live in.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 14, 2008)

kleenex said:


> They have TV comercials???? Never seen them in the area I live in.


 Me either.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 14, 2008)

Can't say that Buck and I have ever had a bad pizza.  That's largely because we're not big pizza eaters.  We didn't even eat a lot of pizza when 3 of our sons (at different times in their lives) worked in pizza joints.

Never bought the ones in the freezer section of the market either.  When we have pizza, we make our own, dough and all.  Those, as someone has already mentioned, are the best.  Easy, too.

When I was a child, my mother thought the Chef Boyardee ones in the  box were the bomb!!  Ugh!  Even then I knew they were awful.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 14, 2008)

oh that's easy.
best and worst.
Tuscany Italy, in Venice, the best.......
Tuscany Italy, just outside of Pisa, awful.
But so much fun it didn't matter.
DH made tons of new friends that night, behind the bar, him, not them


----------



## Mel! (Jan 15, 2008)

I dont think I have ever had a pizza I did not like. I am lucky I suppose.

Mel


----------



## merstar (Jan 15, 2008)

redkitty said:


> You obviously have not had pizza in England!!!!!!  Most pizza here is awful except for one place that is a bit far from our house and does not deliver!



I have, but only once! I was in London for just a few days, on a holiday weekend, no less, and most restaurants were closed. I went to this kosher restaurant for pizza - I should have known better - kosher and pizza don't go together, at least not in this case. Anyway, the pizza was definitely the worst I ever had. It was 10 times worse than store-bought frozen. It tasted like a tv dinner. Ugh.  I couldn't eat it.

The second worst pizza I ever had was here in NC at Villa Italian. It claimed to be New York Style - Ha! What a joke. I lived in NYC for over 18 years, and no pizza was ever like this. This one had the mushiest, breadiest crust I'd ever eaten, not to mention the tasteless sauce and plastic cheese. Awful. Luckily, I found a great pizza place nearby, so all's well.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 15, 2008)

kleenex said:


> They have TV comercials????  Never seen them in the area I live in.


No!  Horrific radio commercials played repeatedly at least twice an hour.  It's awful.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you get lawyer commercials in your area???? "Jim Adler---the smart lawyer who will fight for you and get you every dime that you deserve..........I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO sick of them"........my mute button is just about worn out.......I have never heard any commercials for pizza in our area...I guess they don't need to and now they don't even give out coupons or have free delivery.....


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 15, 2008)

Worst Pizza I ever had was definately last week.  We ordered a Pepperoni, they deliver a cheese pizza instead, the dough was soggy, undercooked and there was almost zero sauce, which wasn't good anyway.  It was a total disappointment, I had to saute pepperoni and drizzle some extra sauce I had laying around just to make it edible.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, I think it's all about where you grow up, and what kind of pizza you grew up eating.

I grew up in the Tulsa area of OK.  Mazzio's (and Ken's, same company, really) is really big here.  That's what I grew up eating, and what I prefer.  I like their sauce.  Most of their crusts are fine, be it thick, thin, medium, etc.

I've never been a really big fan of Domino's, although that's what PeppA usually orders.  When we lived in Jackson, MI, for a few years (that's where she's from), she also liked Andy's Pizza.  I wasn't that impressed with it.  All toppings on top of the cheese, on a medium whole-wheat crust.  It was really hard for me to get a decent "bite" out of it without resorting to a fork.  The taste was OK.

I'm not a big fan of Poppa John's either.  Pizza Hut is OK, but greasy.  I haven't had Little Caesar's in a long time.  Simple Simon's used to be the big "cheap" pizzeria chain here, but they've largely gone the way of the Doe-doe.  My family, and some friends, have told me of a new locally-owned chain called "Cheesy's", which is supposedly rather good, and, dirt-cheap.  I haven't tried them yet, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 15, 2008)

Imho, the only chain pizza that is decent-to-good is Bertucci's, and that's a limited, regional chain.  I hope they don't plan any more expansion, because it seems with expansion comes loss of quality...


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 15, 2008)

I like straight forward, easy, not much muss or fuss pizza.
The thin crust, tomato sauce, fresh mozzarella, and tons of it, or not, and basil.


----------



## giang (Jan 25, 2008)

I once ordered a pizza with meat but by some mistake I got a pizza with shrimps and other seafood.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 25, 2008)

*going with puck*

we have roundtable pizza here , and i like it the best. never really ate much of any other. 

for frozen, only wolf gang puck pizzia, they are small, expensive and wonder ful. 

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 25, 2008)

I love all pizza, just can't help myself. The best is homemade, followed by Uno's, Lumalnati's, and Dewey's. The worst are the cheap frozen ones and Little Ceasars.

Um, I love Hawaiian Pizza... guess that makes me wierd huh


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2008)

if you mean with pineapple--no you're not but I'll take the other half that doesn't have it--it's my dil's favorite so we compromise.........hahaha


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yup! Pineapple and Canadian bacon is my favorite way to make it, but ham will do in a pinch as well. I can't explain it, but there is something about the taste that really does appeal to me
DWs favorite is veggie pizza, hard to cross the two so i just make two, plus one for the kids cause only one likes the Hawaiian... OK this is getting complicated now lol.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2008)

it's not complicated, Mav, just divide everything in half...if you're paying the bill then you  have the right of way.........Easy and simple........


----------



## mikki (Jan 26, 2008)

Pizza hut is probably the worst for me,to greasy.  I like most of the take out places, the exception is Dominos-- its like cardboard.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

Pizza at Mike's ,  very greasy, no taste.  blech.


----------



## Thyme2Cook (Feb 5, 2008)

If you are including store-bought pizza then I would have to say frozen pizza from Aldi is the worst I ever had. Absolutely no taste or aroma. Heck, if it had tasted like cardboard it would have been an improvement.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 5, 2008)

Thyme2Cook said:


> If you are including store-bought pizza then I would have to say frozen pizza from Aldi is the worst I ever had. Absolutely no taste or aroma. Heck, if it had tasted like cardboard it would have been an improvement.



hahahahahahah...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thyme2Cook said:


> If you are including store-bought pizza then I would have to say frozen pizza from Aldi is the worst I ever had. Absolutely no taste or aroma. Heck, if it had tasted like cardboard it would have been an improvement.



Yea, ALDI pizza ranks right down there with Totino's frozen, yick!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 9, 2008)

I see the Papa Murphys commercials all the time. What's the scoop on them?


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 9, 2008)

Come over here---their frozen pizza is far worse than their freshest---that's why I learned to make pizza---too bad I don't have a wood burning brick oven---I think that I'd make a fortune!!!  hahaha!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Come over here---their frozen pizza is far worse than their freshest---that's why I learned to make pizza---too bad I don't have a wood burning brick oven---I think that I'd make a fortune!!!  hahaha!



Or like New Yorkers you could use a coal fired oven!

We use a 'pizza stone' to make our thin crust pizzas, not sure what it's official name is or who makes it as a friend gave it to us. You heat it in the oven first, then roll the dough onto it, top it, and place back in the oven to cook it. Makes a nice crispy thin crust.
For deep dish, I do it the Chicago way in an iron skillet. I bet they would go nuts over either way there.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Boy would they!!


----------

